# Porting/Installing IOMeter on FreeBSD 9



## sureshnarehe (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD and IOMeter. I need to install the IOMeter on FreeBSD 9. Please let me know is there any plug-ins available or I need to do any settings in the FreeBSD or any modifications in the IOMeter files.

Thanks in advance,

N.Suresh


----------



## mix_room (Oct 10, 2012)

IOMeter seems to be outdated, the last version begin from 2006. 
http://www.iometer.org/doc/matrix.html

Perhaps you are better off looking for a replacement tool.


----------



## sureshnarehe (Oct 11, 2012)

*FreeBSD File System*

Hi,

Could you please let me know what is the equivalent FreeBSD file system of /proc/partitions in Linux. 

Thanks in advance,

Suresh


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2012)

sureshnarehe said:
			
		

> Could you please let me know what is the equivalent FreeBSD file system of /proc/partitions in Linux.


gpart(8). FreeBSD doesn't use procfs(5) as Linux does.


----------



## sureshnarehe (Oct 12, 2012)

*FreeBSD File System*

Hi,

Thank you for the reply.

I would like to know the equivalent in FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2012)

Assume that the reader doesn't know off-hand what /proc/partitions shows in Linux, and can imagine output in several formats.  Asking the question with more detail about what you would like to learn would help.


----------

